# Rattler



## Resica (May 29, 2015)

Found this snake up near camp today. It wasn't very happy. Took a few shots and shooed it off the road, buzzing the whole way.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 29, 2015)

that would'a been good marinaded


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Fat rascal !!  Didn't know ya'll had rattlesnakes up there in Yankland ??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2015)

Ya`ll got some of the purtiest canebrake rattlesnakes I`ve ever seen. Reckon that would be a timber rattler up your way. How big do they get up there? 

Really great shot.


----------



## Resica (May 29, 2015)

I've heard of 65 inchers. It is a Timber. We have them and Missasaugua rattlers up in the northwest corner of the state. Think they're pretty small. We have a one month season on them. Must be 42 inches and male, one only. Need a fishing license to harvest. Think the season is the month of June, not sure.


----------



## Resica (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fat rascal !!  Didn't know ya'll had rattlesnakes up there in Yankland ??



Oh yeah. Have a den or hibernarium down behind the camp, not sure of the difference. Huge rock down there. I've seen  8 at a time, once, yellow and black ones. Our timbers are mostly in the mountains on south facing slopes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Resica said:


> Oh yeah. Have a den or hibernarium down behind the camp, not sure of the difference. Huge rock down there. I've seen  8 at a time, once, yellow and black ones. Our timbers are mostly in the mountains on south facing slopes.





Cool !!  I was up your way in January, little bit of snow on the ground, beautiful country from what I saw.


----------



## cre8foru (May 30, 2015)

Awesome shot. So glad you let him go. Beautiful.


----------



## Resica (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool !!  I was up your way in January, little bit of snow on the ground, beautiful country from what I saw.


Thanks. It's nice up here at camp near Penn State.


cre8foru said:


> Awesome shot. So glad you let him go. Beautiful.



Don't like seeing them killed. We're not overrun with them. Just had a fawn laying in front of the door when I came back from turkey hunting. Got up and scampered away.


----------



## Resica (May 30, 2015)

Got another one today. It was much smaller.


----------



## Resica (May 30, 2015)

Here's the fawn parked at the front door when I came back from turkey huntin. It did get up and ran when I came onto the porch. Weird place to hide. Hope mama is nearby. Took the pic through my windshield, that's why it stinks.


----------



## wvdawg (May 30, 2015)

That must be a soft doormat!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice ones..


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 4, 2015)

Y'alls timbers are dark!!!

He kind of looks like a cottonmouth with a rattle!

Great Pic!!!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Y'alls timbers are dark!!!
> 
> He kind of looks like a cottonmouth with a rattle!
> 
> Great Pic!!!



Thats exactly what I thought when I opened the thread. Then I saw the rattles.. Pretty cool


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 4, 2015)

Cool pictures


----------

